# An Necessity For Any Shooter! (by Jskeen)



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it has been my fortune to do business with Jskeen last week. i have seen his ammo pouch several times, and followed the discussions, i wondered for the longest time if i needed the pouch, as many of you know i am a big fan of home made instead of mass produced assembly line plastic and steel, i fully support the vendors on this forum and their skills, now! i will step off my soap box









this week i bought and traded with Mr. Jskeen, below is my purchase, the trade will be a separate topic.
to best show the pouch i needed some 50 cal lead? but where can a city boy find it? than i remembered my magic turtle, i placed him in front of the pouch, feel him a few cheesy goldfish and said fill the pouch my friend................ so he did







once he made enough to fill the pouch i pulled him away and i was able to fill the pouch. i am astounded at the quality of this pouch, it by far exceeds my requirements for a pouch, both in function and in craftsmanship, i expected the pouch mouth to collapse once emptied, not so!







the feature i think i like the most is that james has integrated a lock ring on the para to very tightly keep the pouch closed when not in use, others i have used can be opened with gravity and end up spilling? whats up with that, as i placed different sized ammo in the pouch to test the weave tightness i inspected the work he did, very nice, even and taught, i especially was impressed with how he ended his knots........... very artful, unnoticeable






.
another view, i slid the retainer ring back to allow access to the ammo just so you could better see the ring and its use.








another little beauty Jskeen sent along was what i thought was a nicely done key fob? WRONG BUCKO! i asked Mr. skeen how i was to use the fob? he nicely explained that it was a Croakie, it is used for keeping an eye on your safety glasses since most of us need an excuse to not wear them, this eliminates the excuses














this is a review of Jskeens work, and for what you get its is more than worth the investment. thanks for stopping by. be safe


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

very nice but i just keep mine in my back pocet


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Brilliant on all accounts! A great idea and functional to boot, should last you forever that para is very resilient stuff!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gafer said:


> Brilliant on all accounts! A great idea and functional to boot, should last you forever that para is very resilient stuff!


i am extremely happy with the pouch and croakies


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the para card pouch idea for its strength and durability not to how cool it is.Important when toting a bunch of lead around.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I love those pouches, I use em for my shooting kit, otherwise my balls would be rolling all over town. Is that a real tortoise, Mark?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Brilliant on all accounts! A great idea and functional to boot, should last you forever that para is very resilient stuff!


i am extremely happy with the pouch and croakies
[/quote]lol i have to have a good belt on though so my wangers don't fall down


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Mark, glad you like it. I think what makes them the most useful to me is that you can put the tassel end of the drawstring down inside your belt, pull it through, and then drop the pouch through the loop. The slider knot holds it either tightly closed, or lets it open enough that you can grab it in your right hand, turn it upside down, give it a little squeeze, and drop a shot or two into your palm, then just drop the pouch and it will close back up. With a little practice you can do that almost as fast as picking them up off a table.

I should have Nathan's backorders covered tomorow, and then he will have some more in stock as soon as I can get them finished and shipped his way.

Enjoy!
James


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Hey Mark, glad you like it. I think what makes them the most useful to me is that you can put the tassel end of the drawstring down inside your belt, pull it through, and then drop the pouch through the loop. The slider knot holds it either tightly closed, or lets it open enough that you can grab it in your right hand, turn it upside down, give it a little squeeze, and drop a shot or two into your palm, then just drop the pouch and it will close back up. With a little practice you can do that almost as fast as picking them up off a table.
> 
> I should have Nathan's backorders covered tomorow, and then he will have some more in stock as soon as I can get them finished and shipped his way.
> 
> ...


That is a nice feature. Ease of dispensing as ball. That method of attaching to your belt is called a girth hitch.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Now everybody's gonna know  I looked it up in the ABOK and the terminology for that simple a knot is indeterminate, but just my personal terminology, most of which i picked up from my grandpa, was that a girth hitch was tied either from a bight in a longer line, or from a continuous section of a closed loop. when it is tied in a section of a loop that includes the knot that closed the original loop, he called it a bastard hitch, and was likely to wallop you up side the head if he caught you rigging it to take a load. He was a second generation (at least) career sailor, and kind of particular about that kind of thing.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Hey Mark, glad you like it. I think what makes them the most useful to me is that you can put the tassel end of the drawstring down inside your belt, pull it through, and then drop the pouch through the loop. The slider knot holds it either tightly closed, or lets it open enough that you can grab it in your right hand, turn it upside down, give it a little squeeze, and drop a shot or two into your palm, then just drop the pouch and it will close back up. With a little practice you can do that almost as fast as picking them up off a table.
> 
> I should have Nathan's backorders covered tomorow, and then he will have some more in stock as soon as I can get them finished and shipped his way.
> 
> ...


I have four of the pouches. I didn't realize how simply they attach to your belt. I probably didn't think of it because I have three or four of them filled and put them and a few slingshots in a small back pack when I go on a slingshot walk.

I used to have small plastic containers but they make noise when the ammo shifts inside them. But these ammo pouches have cured that.

Good product James.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I love those pouches, I use em for my shooting kit, otherwise my balls would be rolling all over town. Is that a real tortoise, Mark?


no thats a figurine i bought for my son 20 years ago, i wish it were i love turtles.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> Now everybody's gonna know  I looked it up in the ABOK and the terminology for that simple a knot is indeterminate, but just my personal terminology, most of which i picked up from my grandpa, was that a girth hitch was tied either from a bight in a longer line, or from a continuous section of a closed loop. when it is tied in a section of a loop that includes the knot that closed the original loop, he called it a bastard hitch, and was likely to wallop you up side the head if he caught you rigging it to take a load. He was a second generation (at least) career sailor, and kind of particular about that kind of thing.


thanks for the info James, i have been experimenting with it for the belt carry, thanks again


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

If the pouch hangs too low when you do that, just take an extra turn or two around your belt with the tassel end before you drop the pouch through.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice stuff Mark


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice stuff Mark


it is nice, but it's Jskeen doing the work, i am just glad to purchase the ball sack, i will get a few more down the line


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! jskeen does some really nice work. It's nice to be able to get to your balls quickiy when you need to.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Great! jskeen does some really nice work. It's nice to be able to get to your balls quickiy when you need to.


i think we can all identify with that!


----------

